# Holland MI subs needed 2007/8 season



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

We are a excavation company in the Holland area and are going to be bidding some very large jobs this winter and I need to get prices on subs. 

We currently have a loader with 16' box plow, X-county truck with 12' hyd plow/ belly blade/ salt spreader, and a skid steer which will either get a box plow or snow blower on it.

I am trying to figure out if it is worth adding plows to our trucks or to sub the pickup plowing out.

So, basically I need to find out who is available and what the general hourly price they receive is.


Either PM me or post in the thread. 

Subs must be available at all times as these jobs are priority and very large (expect 5-8hrs each call).

Thanks


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

Too Bad is isnt closer to the muskegon aera, i would be glad to help, good luck this season and be safe.


----------



## WMHLC (Jul 31, 2005)

I'm from Grand Rapids, but I hear in Holland, subs get anywhere from $18-$55 per hour. I pay my subs based on experience and equipment.


----------



## sk187 (Dec 7, 2006)

I just need general clean up plow trucks. 

A loader with 16' angle/box blade and muni truck push the snow to a curb where a skid steer with 8' blower shoots it into a ditch.

The pickups are more for cleanup so nothing special is needed.

I will discuss the price with the sub.

Thanks


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

I can see subs in our area getting anywhere from 30 to 65 an hour. Depending on the truck, experience, and what kind of plow (vee blade or straight).


----------



## F350 Snowman (Aug 21, 2006)

18 an hour? who would work for that....i want to find those subs around here, if they are any good? lol.

I wouldnt even think of getting out of bed for that kind of money..

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD (Dec 17, 2006)

Right. I have to get at least 30 an hour minimum


----------



## shredder (Jul 14, 2007)

30 minumum for a sub? I wont plow for less than 45 an hour, usually get 50 - 55 an hour to sub, why would you settle for 30?????????? or less????????????


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Shredder, you don't understand about this guy.... he has a terrible bid on a ginormous place, so he doesn't very likely have any money to pay people after he leases big equipment. The other thread is listed as something like "2,000,000 sq ft bid" or some similar thing.


----------

